# daily routines to help DP



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

1. Wake up at same time every day if possible
2. Eat a good breakfast
3. exercise
4. Go to work, if you don't have a job, do something that will improve you or your living space
5. work at your job as though it has meaning, as hard as that may be
6. Don't skip lunch
7. do more work
8. think about going home and being relaxed, even though you wont be when you get there
9. Go home
10. Do evening chores, even though they seem like they have little importance, make sure you do them, part of carrying on a normal life
11. Exercise
12. Eat a good dinner
13. Enjoy your family or force yourself to call someone and talk to them if you live alone
14. Do something to make your brain work, read, crossword, etc.....
15. Fuck someone or yourself, don't let things "build up'. lol
16. Go to sleep at the same time every nite if possible

Every day feels the same anyways, why not make them all the same, just do what makes you feel best and repeat it daily. Helps me forget about it a little


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Number 15 is very important


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

Jayd said:


> Number 15 is very important


lol


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

these are really good tips. what do you do for exercise? (not including number 15) lol


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

Lol. had to throw number 15 in there to keep it interesting







But anyways, I run a mile every morning on the treadmill. I then do 20 situps, 20 pushups, then I have one of those doorway pullup bars and i do ab crunches with that till i cant anymore, then I do 30 pullups. by the time I'm done it usually takes me about 20-25 minutes. I repeat this routine in the evening as well. Everyday. So that way I get around 45 minutes to an hour of hard excercise daily. I used to have SEVERE panic attacks daily. Since I have started excercising like this I can count on one hand the number that I've had and I've been at this now for 2 months. Hope this helps


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

ok thanks this helps. i have been bedating on what kind of work out to try .. i used to be really atheletic but not rescently


----------

